# lead tape



## silkshocker (Jul 16, 2006)

Do they really work? Where do you stick them on your club?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Anything you do with lead tape will pretty much duplicate the advertised technology you see with things like the Taylormade r7 moveable weights.

If you put lead tape on the toe of your driver, it will help a fade because the toe won't close as fast. If you put it on the heel, it'll promote a hook because the toe will come around faster. If you put it on the back of the driver head, you should hit it somewhat higher.

Look at what manufacturers are doing with their weighting systems and it'll all fall into place for you.

Of course, this goes without saying, if you simply add so much that the club is too heavy for you, you'll lose distance and touch. A little goes a long way.


----------



## ShmocloGolf (Jul 13, 2006)

i use lead tape on my putter (right on the botom of the shaft)


----------

